# GPU Z 2.44 loads 4-5x faster than the latest 2.46 version



## RAJOD1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Seems all the older version of GPU Z load pretty fast but 2.46 takes its time.  Like 24+ seconds

GPU Z 2.44 - load in 4 seconds.   600 percent slower.

I have win 10, GTX 1080 FE 

I'll stick with the older faster versions for now.  I'm using the ROG skinned one if that makes any difference


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Ok and?


----------



## RAJOD1 (Jul 1, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok and?


A heads up for you.   And for the programming team to take a look at.    What else do you need?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 1, 2022)

RAJOD1 said:


> And for the programming team to take a look at.



There isn't a team, just 1 man, W1zzard.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 2, 2022)

GPU Z 2.46 loads in, about, 6 to 12 seconds for me on all four of my systems (old laptop and 3 desktops) all are Windows 10 with different gpus.  Old laptop took the longest.
It could be your system, drivers, how full & types of drives, what you have running in the background, other software, or other causes.

I am sure @W1zzard will look into it, though.


----------



## looniam (Jul 2, 2022)

RAJOD1 said:


> A heads up for you.   And for the programming team to take a look at.    What else do you need?


well how far back are you talking - i could only go back a year w/rtx 3060 and it seems the same ~3.5ish seconds (counting one one thousand . .two one thousand . .)

though it not surprising if you mean over the years as graphic cards have more APIs/features that need checked and reported.

E: ah, maybe nevermind on that years thing - i just reread the title.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 2, 2022)

Don't take no 24s+ for me and expect it to take longer as more stuff gets added to it, and i am sure w1z has done many tweaks to make it work as well as it does now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Don't take no 24s+ for me and expect it to take longer as more stuff gets added to it, and i am sure w1z has done many tweaks to make it work as well as it does now.


Omg its the end of the world as we know it lol


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Omg its the end of the world as we know it lol


This is a foolish attitude.  Software developers like feedback on regressions, and don't need users to poo poo them.


----------



## RAJOD1 (Jul 2, 2022)

95Viper said:


> GPU Z 2.46 loads in, about, 6 to 12 seconds for me on all four of my systems (old laptop and 3 desktops) all are Windows 10 with different gpus.  Old laptop took the longest.
> It could be your system, drivers, how full & types of drives, what you have running in the background, other software, or other causes.
> 
> I am sure @W1zzard will look into it, though.


12 seconds is still 3x slower.   Mine loads in 3-4 seconds.    Only 2.46 is slow.    Try 2.44 and compare.   It very well could be my system but it does not have any slowness with 2.44 so they changed something in its loader.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 2, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> This is a foolish attitude.  Software developers like feedback on regressions, and don't need users to poo poo them.



Foolish to ask for help with out full system specs too. For all we know he might be using a old ass P2 chip.

Maybe a GPU driver issue ?.


----------



## Naki (Jul 2, 2022)

Please fill in your PC specs, including motherboard, RAM and disk drives.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 2, 2022)

Well that sounds like it's being launched from an HDD maybe? That's a hell of a difference unless there's something wrong with the system(driver?) itself.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 2, 2022)

Hmmm load speed is the same here, Windows 10, RTX 3080.

Not aware of any changes since 2.44 that could cause such slowdowns. Does this happen every time? even after reboot?

How about 2.45 ?


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 2, 2022)

The latest one loads just as fast as the rest. Weird problem you have.

GTX 1660 Super.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2022)

No issues here. RTX 2070 Super.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jul 2, 2022)

Maybe try Unchecking the "Check for updates automatically"?
Are you using modded drivers? Did you do some change to them?
Could you please give more information for W1zzard?


----------



## Ruined Mind (Jul 2, 2022)

I tried the regular version of 2.46 AND the version that has the "Asus ROG" theme.

Both of them load extremely quickly.

These are my components:
==================
i5-2400
16 GB DDR3 1333 MHz RAM
SATA SSD (Samsung 860 EVO 500 GB)
GT 1030 GDDR5 with a PCI-E 2.0 x4 connection


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 3, 2022)

AsRock said:


> For all we know he might be using a old ass P2 chip.


Which also would be irrelevant for a utility designed to report specs.  But details never hurt.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2022)

testing here

2.44 loaded in about 3 seconds

2.46 loaded maaaaybe a second slower? It's still pretty fast after i click the UAC prompt

@RAJOD1 are you running standalone or installed?


----------



## RAJOD1 (Jul 3, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Hmmm load speed is the same here, Windows 10, RTX 3080.
> 
> Not aware of any changes since 2.44 that could cause such slowdowns. Does this happen every time? even after reboot?
> 
> How about 2.45 ?


Yes every time ever after reboot.  Here are my specs if its helps anyone.


Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1660 v2 @ 3.70GHz   3.70 GHz
32.0 GB ECC
1080 GTX FE (461.09)
Windows 10 Pro
Dual Monitor (240HZ Alienware AW2518HF, Acer IPS B234PWL

Loaded from a 7200 RPM Enterprise 2ndary drive from same path.  These are "Not" installed but just loading these exe files directly.

The settings have not been adjusted, factory default.
GPU-Z_ASUS_ROG_2.44.0.exe (Fast 3-4 sec)
GPU-Z_ASUS_ROG_2.46.0.exe (Slow 20+ sec)

Rebooting makes no difference.  Its as if 2.46 is spending more time looking on initialization.

BTW it makes no difference if I load from SSD or mechanical it still 20+ seconds.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2022)

RAJOD1 said:


> Yes every time ever after reboot.  Here are my specs if its helps anyone.
> 
> 
> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1660 v2 @ 3.70GHz   3.70 GHz
> ...



What if you uncheck "check for updates"


----------



## RAJOD1 (Jul 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> What if you uncheck "check for updates"


Makes no difference on or off updates.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2022)

Any other monitoring software open?
iCue and HWinfo64 open here with mine and no issues, but i can imagine a weird conflict


Oh and antivirus - some AV's get weird with monitoring programs and it might be actively scanning the new GPU-Z, while they've whitelisted the old one?


----------



## RAJOD1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Any other monitoring software open?
> iCue and HWinfo64 open here with mine and no issues, but i can imagine a weird conflict
> 
> 
> Oh and antivirus - some AV's get weird with monitoring programs and it might be actively scanning the new GPU-Z, while they've whitelisted the old one?


You just struck GOLD, pay dirt with no pay 

I checked my avast and while it did not show up as a threat it was interacting somehow.
Avast has three core shields
- Behavior
- Web
- File

I turned all off then and found it loaded fast 4 seconds or so.   Then I turned them on one at a time and after each test loaded GPU-Z 2.46 and found the "File Shield" was the culprit.

Bad news is I added an exception and it still loaded slow.  So the only way I can use Avast with 2.46 is with all file AV off.  Which is not the best way, not sure why the exception did not work.

At least you found the source.   2.46 is doing something the AV does not like, older versions don't suffer than same.  Strange.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2022)

Contact Avast, they have been quick to fix false positives with GPU-Z in the past.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2022)

That's something you might need to report to AVG, i'm not sure w1zzard can do a lot - if they manually whitelist the files this could come back every update


----------



## RAJOD1 (Jul 4, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Contact Avast, they have been quick to fix false positives with GPU-Z in the past.


Sure will do.  

But its not really being flagged as a virus or anything at all.    What its doing is.   "hmm Let me slow you down but I wont tell anyone I've done it"

I wish it did flag it and had a nice easy to read POP up saying "this program has been flagged"  then you can white list it.

And what is GPU-Z 2.46 doing differently to cause this strange behavior that older version do not do?

I'll let you know if they do anything.


----------



## Naki (Jul 4, 2022)

If you manually add an exception for GPU-Z process in Avast settings, does it help any? OR is it still slow?


----------



## RAJOD1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Naki said:


> If you manually add an exception for GPU-Z process in Avast settings, does it help any? OR is it still slow?


I did manually add exceptions of the file and it made no difference.  If that is all that was required I would be ok with it.  The only way to get it to load fast is to Turn off Avast File protections completely meaning no AV for the entire computer.  Only behavior and web protections can be active.   Not a great choice.

I've never had GPUZ 2.45.0 on my system I just DL it to see and it was OK = FAST
Re-download GPU 2.46.0 and super slow. 

So the last clean version of GPUZ was 2.45.0 + Avast AV.    
All older versions of GPUZ work fine with Avast.   My fix for now is the run 2.45.0 until one of the companies changes somethign on their end.  Hope they don't point fingers at each other.  "Hey its not my issue you fix your end" and nothing is done.


----------



## bug (Jul 4, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Contact Avast, they have been quick to fix false positives with GPU-Z in the past.


Do you get anything in return for testing their heuristics?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2022)

RAJOD1 said:


> I did manually add exceptions of the file and it made no difference.  If that is all that was required I would be ok with it.  The only way to get it to load fast is to Turn off Avast File protections completely meanging no AV for the entire computer.  Only behavior and web protections can be active.   Not a great choice.


Even more reason to report it to AVG, might even worth contacting their support directly. This sounds like a bug in their software.



RAJOD1 said:


> And what is GPU-Z 2.46 doing differently to cause this strange behavior that older version do not do?


Nothing I can think of. These are the changes since 2.44

v2.46.0 (May 5th, 2022)

    Added support for AMD Radeon RX 6950 XT, RX 6750 XT, RX 6650 XT
    Improved Intel ARC support
    Added support for NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2050 (GA107), NVIDIA A30
    Updated driver to no longer require SSE2 compatible CPU
    Fixed 2022 AMD drivers being reported as "Crimson"
    Fixed Resizable BAR detection on systems with AGP card
    Fixed "email me my validation id" not sending any email
    Added support for iGPU on Alder Lake Mobile
    Added support for Glenfly GPU

v2.45.0 (March 25th, 2022)

    Added support for NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti, RTX 3060 Ti (GA103), RTX 3080 Ti Mobile, T1000 8 GB, T400 4 GB, CMP 170HX, A16, A2
    Added support for AMD Radeon RX 6950 XT, RX 6750 XT, RX 6800S, RX 6700S, RX 6850M XT, RX 6650M, RX 6650M XT, W6400, Barcelo APU, Rembrandt APU, Steam Deck GPU, Barco MXRT 270
    Added preliminary support for Intel Arc Alchemist
    Fixed NVIDIA Ampere memory size not being reported as power of two
    Improved support for Intel Alder Lake
    Fixed memory clock detection on Alder Lake
    Fixed GA106 transistor count
    Added support for HBM and DDR4 memory on NVIDIA


----------



## bug (Jul 4, 2022)

RAJOD1 said:


> Sure will do.
> 
> But its not really being flagged as a virus or anything at all.    What its doing is.   "hmm Let me slow you down but I wont tell anyone I've done it"
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to flag it, it's just some behavioral heuristic trying harder (and longer) than it should.


----------



## Naki (Jul 4, 2022)

bug said:


> It doesn't have to flag it, it's just some behavioral heuristic trying harder (and longer) than it should.


Dumb "fake AI" is stupid.  
Hopefully once they are contacted, they will fix it soon.


----------



## bug (Jul 4, 2022)

Naki said:


> Dumb "fake AI" is stupid.
> Hopefully once they are contacted, they will fix it soon.


"Fake AI" is not stupid. But people are really bad at considering possibilities. Not to mention edge cases. That's why it's all iterative.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Even more reason to report it to AVG, might even worth contacting their support directly. This sounds like a bug in their software.
> 
> 
> Nothing I can think of. These are the changes since 2.44
> ...




This reminds me of how norton antivirus would suddenly start up when playing legit games in W98 (Microsoft, Sierra, Expert Software). False positive for sure, solution was to turn it off. Avast/AVG may just need a Whitelist exception added for GPU-Z.

Id check Task Scheduler


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Even more reason to report it to AVG, might even worth contacting their support directly. This sounds like a bug in their software.
> 
> 
> Nothing I can think of. These are the changes since 2.44
> ...


the updated driver for the sse2 issue is my guess, AV's would be paranoid about system level drivers


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 8, 2022)

maybe i should try that version to check it up


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 8, 2022)

I think you might be able to test that by starting GPU-Z 2.43, keep it running and then start 2.46. It will use the previous driver (it's located in %TEMP%, GPU-Z-v2.sys, should be easy to right-click and check signing date)


----------

